# Michigan woman shoots self in eye using a bra holster



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Woman who fatally shot herself in eye was adjusting her bra holster, St. Joseph police say | MLive.com

Woman fatally shoots self in eye adjusting a bra holster, a popular carry holster for women.


----------



## Thateus (Feb 12, 2015)

Yikes !


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Now we can get the anti-gun groups to ban bras too.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I vote , it was a striker fired handgun.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

pic said:


> I vote , it was a striker fired handgun.


I vote "and" it had no manual safety.


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

Pathetic........


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

pic said:


> I vote , it was a striker fired handgun.


It appears that it was a .22 revolver. So much for striker fire theory.

Woman accidentally kills self adjusting bra holster


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Now we can get the anti-gun groups to ban bras too.


I'd be part of a anti bra groop....


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

This gives a whole new meaning to gun rack. ........OK, OK. I'm sorry. Back to somber and serious.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Ands here I have always stated that I am available to help adjust bras.....


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Sierra_Hunter said:


> I'd be part of a anti bra groop....


Were you aiming for "group" or "grope" there?


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

Group. Sorry. My spelling Is horrible. Any my auto correct is worse.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Sierra_Hunter said:


> Group. Sorry. My spelling Is horrible. Any my auto correct is worse.


No problem - it's just that an anti-bra grope sounded interesting, too ...


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I profess my lack of knowledge on the subject of bra holsters the only 1 I ever saw the barrel was pointed downward. I could see a boyfriend/ girlfriend getting shot in the eye but herself. Very very strange.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

well, Some of us probably gonna get their trench coats out again and volunteer to help with bra holster fittings at local gun shows. (How 'bout it Steve?) Bras need all the support they can get. (*rimshot*)


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm quite sure there's a hidden message somewhere in all of this. 

I'm racking my brain trying to weed out the stuff that's not appropriate.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> I'm racking my brain trying to weed out the stuff that's not appropriate.


That's gonna hurt (and take a while)


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

GCBHM said:


> It appears that it was a .22 revolver. So much for striker fire theory.
> 
> Woman accidentally kills self adjusting bra holster


It has been suggested (but not yet confirmed) that it was an NAA mini-revolver. That and a flash bang bra IMO = Potential for Disaster.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Idiot Flash-Bang user: First draw the gun, and only then do you cock it.
Oh, yeah: And don't holster it already cocked.

Jean tried a Flash-Bang. It's a really poorly designed system.
The potential for ballistically removing a breast is much too high.
Also, it isn't stable. It wiggles around, and even changes position while one wears it.

I've done a couple of bra holsters. To do the job right, the holster has to be part of the bra, solidly attached, and the bra has to fit firmly and snugly.
And then there is the sweat problem... (Mine and hers.)


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

Sue tried a flash bang. We both hated it. As someone mentioned, the muzzle always covers part of the breast. It struck me as the female version of appendix carry.


----------



## lefty60 (Oct 13, 2012)

I seem to remember the hippies banning bras in the 60's :anim_lol:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

lefty60 said:


> I seem to remember the hippies banning bras in the 60's :anim_lol:


So do I bro.....so do I. :smt033


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

lefty60 said:


> I seem to remember the hippies banning bras in the 60's :anim_lol:


And here I thought they were burning their bras.

(Hopefully after removing them first.)


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

lefty60 said:


> I seem to remember the hippies banning bras in the 60's :anim_lol:


Then you must have BEEN there (as in "can't remember it") They were banning the Bomb, but burning the Bra. 

Loved the 60's.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

I didn't even know there is such a thing. Seems like an over the shoulder boulder holder has enough to do already.

[Sorry, but "I yam who I yam." Popeye]


----------



## lefty60 (Oct 13, 2012)

SailDesign said:


> Then you must have BEEN there (as in "can't remember it") They were banning the Bomb, but burning the Bra.
> 
> Loved the 60's.


I do have documented brain damage, so maybe I don't remember exactly accurate. :anim_lol:


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

lefty60 said:


> I do have documented brain damage, so maybe I don't remember exactly accurate. :anim_lol:


They do say that if you were really "there" in the 60's you won't remember it...


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

lefty60 said:


> I do have documented brain damage, so maybe I don't remember exactly accurate. :anim_lol:


Must have been all those LSD trips you took with the CIA


----------



## lefty60 (Oct 13, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Must have been all those LSD trips you took with the CIA


I was promised that all of those records had been destroyed! At least that is how I remember (?) it. :mrgreen:


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Nothing is ever completely destroyed...


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> Nothing is ever completely destroyed...


Only hidden and saved to embarrass you later in life at the most in opportune time. (like at your fourth wedding, cause you don't remember the first 3)


----------



## lefty60 (Oct 13, 2012)

Funny you should mention my 4th wedding, I did manage to keep the 3 ex's away, :numbchuck:

For some reason the 4th one has lasted longer than all the others put together. :numbchuck::anim_lol:


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

lefty60 said:


> Funny you should mention my 4th wedding, I did manage to keep the 3 ex's away, :numbchuck:
> 
> For some reason the 4th one has lasted longer than all the others put together. :numbchuck::anim_lol:


Now my Dad, rest his soul, only got to number 4 by remarrying No.3 ten years after the divorce... Some people just don't learn the first time.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

lefty60 said:


> I do have documented brain damage, so maybe I don't remember exactly accurate. :anim_lol:


Oh you ran the N.C. DMV!


----------

